# All About Acne & Nutrition



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2011)

All About Acne & Nutrition by Krista Scott-Dixon Summary: Acne is a multi-factorial disease. While each case is unique, you can greatly improve your chances of clear skin by eating whole foods; lowering inflammation and stress; getting a good fatty acid balance; and cutting down the worst offenders: wheat, sugar, and dairy. What is acne? [...]

*Read More...*


----------

